# water pump bolt running throug intake manifold



## wannagofast (Jul 20, 2005)

i have a 68 pontiac 350 engine and i am trying to change to a four barrel intake manifold, but when i take off all of the intake bolts i still have one (or at least i think i still have one) that goes through the water pump and into the intake manifold. but when i take off the water pump i dont see any bolt there, could there be some other reason to why i cant get my intake manifold off?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

There are 10 bolts that hold the intake manifold to the heads on a Pontiac - 5 on each side. In addition to the bolts holding the manifold to the heads, there is a single long "draw bolt" that attaches the manifold to the timing chain cover. The purpose of this bolt is to pull the manifold forward against the timing chain cover in order to "crush" the rubber seal between the manifold and the timing chain cover. This bolt must be tightened before the other 10 botls are tightened down when installing a new manifold. To remove the manifold, the 10 bolts must be fully removed, and the "draw bolt" in the front must be loosened. Once it's loose, it will slide out of the slot in the timing chain cover as the manifold is lifted off the engine.


----------

